# Jumping spider eating a beetle



## cpeay (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Jasii (Jun 30, 2015)

That looks kinda scary Christian! Great timing....
Jasii


----------



## BrickHouse (Jun 30, 2015)

Well that's terrifying....


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 30, 2015)

Great skills with the camera, and even more so for spotting the tiny killer. Great work!


----------



## annamaria (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice capture !


----------



## Arpit96 (Jul 18, 2015)

Whoa 
Try showing it to national geographic maybe? I am sure they will like it.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 18, 2015)

Nice capture indeed.  Good looking out


----------

